# Samson booked in for the chop!!!



## NikkiB (Jan 16, 2013)

After lots of research and reading back of old posts we've finally decided to book him in to be castrated. He's been driving me mad recently on the smell of a dog by us who is in heat and it's driving him bonkers!
He cries by the front door to go out. He won't settle down, the poor boy is getting frustrated with it! He's started pulling like mad on walks when he follows a scent trail so have decided that now is the right time.
Has anyone got any hints and tips about onesies to keep the wound clean? Or I've read about those inflatable collars rather than them having a huge cone on. Are they any good?
Are the onesies better than just putting on a pair of pants?
Any advice will be welcome. He goes in on 11th Oct so have time to get something in place.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Poor little Samson I guess it's his turn now! With Molly I went with the onesie and the inflatable collar and it worked great for us. I know some people don't like the inflatable collar but I thought it was great


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Onesies are great. I ended up cutting a hole for the tail and just rolled up the back end for bathroom breaks. Inflatable collar was used as needed ( toward the end when the stitches were itching them).


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> Onesies are great. I ended up cutting a hole for the tail and just rolled up the back end for bathroom breaks. Inflatable collar was used as needed ( toward the end when the stitches were itching them).


I did the same thing with molly's onesies


----------



## SamRinde (Jun 10, 2013)

We just booked Frankie for his chop on Nov. 8th (a week before he is 7 months). I will be searching the archives and looking for advice as well!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> I did the same thing with molly's onesies


It took me two days to figure out I didn't have to take the whole thing off.  

When I went to have her stitches checked because she was a wild child 24 hrs after the surgery, everyone at the vets office thought it was brilliant. Their onesies were filthy and I'm glad I used them as it kept their wound site from getting filthy.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> It took me two days to figure out I didn't have to take the whole thing off.
> 
> When I went to have her stitches checked because she was a wild child 24 hrs after the surgery, everyone at the vets office thought it was brilliant. Their onesies were filthy and I'm glad I used them as it kept their wound site from getting filthy.


Our vet laughed when he saw he he had never thought of that! Creative people on here ha! Her wound healed very well also cause no dirt would get on it. If not for this site I never would of thought of it I'm not that creative


----------



## NikkiB (Jan 16, 2013)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> It took me two days to figure out I didn't have to take the whole thing off.
> 
> When I went to have her stitches checked because she was a wild child 24 hrs after the surgery, everyone at the vets office thought it was brilliant. Their onesies were filthy and I'm glad I used them as it kept their wound site from getting filthy.


That's what I thought too. Even if he doesn't keep licking it, the thought of how dirty the wound could get with just sitting down on it!!!
What size did you buy? I suppose I need to measure him from shoulder to bum and see what age vest will fit. Did the poppers get in the way of the wound or are they further up where the tail is so his tail can go through?


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

NikkiB said:


> That's what I thought too. Even if he doesn't keep licking it, the thought of how dirty the wound could get with just sitting down on it!!!
> What size did you buy? I suppose I need to measure him from shoulder to bum and see what age vest will fit. Did the poppers get in the way of the wound or are they further up where the tail is so his tail can go through?


So I went on the sales rack and bought a few different sized. He was between 9 months and 12 months. The boy ones with arms and buttons around the neck worked best as the ones that stretched over the head would just slide off (a little sexy off the shoulder) and they wriggled right out of them. Originally I did it backwards and just put his tail through the center button. That was too hard. Cut a hole right at the back and did it with the front on his belly. Worked out great. 

I'm pretty sure those are pictures of him. The inflatable tube was at the end when he started to itch.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NikkiB (Jan 16, 2013)

Those photos are soooooo cute!!!!!


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

Thanks for this post. We've been seriously considering this for our boy who is 6 months old tomorrow. My OH is not keen, thinks we should preserve his man-hood! (No surprise coming from a bloke). We may wait a little while to see how it might affect his temperament/personality. We'd be really interested to see how you get on....


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Good luck little Samson, don't worry it doesn't hurt & you won't miss them!!!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Good luck Samson - How cute are those pictures!
(just to say we did use the old fashioned method of the cone, didn't bother Dudley too much and he could reach the wound with everything else).


----------



## NikkiB (Jan 16, 2013)

Yogi bear said:


> Thanks for this post. We've been seriously considering this for our boy who is 6 months old tomorrow. My OH is not keen, thinks we should preserve his man-hood! (No surprise coming from a bloke). We may wait a little while to see how it might affect his temperament/personality. We'd be really interested to see how you get on....


Ha ha that's definitely a man thing! My hubby didn't want Samson done either! You could see him flinching every time I talked about it.


----------

